# Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze



## Ando (29. April 2005)

Hallo erstmal... #h

 ich bin neu hier und habe auch gleich noch einen Wunsch...

Folgendes: Ich habe soeben die Führungsaufgabe übernommen, meinem japanischen Chef einen schönen See nahe der deutschen Grenze in NL zum Forellenfischen (Regenbogenforelle) zu suchen. Und wie das so immer ist, möglichst heute noch #c.

Da ich mich selber da gar nicht auskenne, wäre ich suuuuuuper dankbar, wenn ich hier einen Tipp kriegen könnte. Er ist natürlich bereit in Holland für das Angeln zu zahlen (solange es im vernünftigen Rahmen liegt), möchte an einem See angeln und sich die Gegend am WE mal ansehen. Günstig wäre natürlich die holländische Gegend nahe der deutschen Grenze Richtung Krefeld. Er hat in Deutschland keinen Angelschein (wegen der deutschen Sprache), angelt aber für sein Leben gern.

 Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???
 Ich wäre soooo dankbar:l!

 Viele Grüße
 Andolinchen

P.S.: Da ich nicht weiß, wo man diese Frage am besten postet, habe ich sie an zwei Stellen reingesetzt. Ich hoffe, das wird mir verziehen.


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

Hallo und willkommen

also da oben in der Gegend kenne ich keine , weil ich dort nicht Angel. Aber hier um Aachen herum in Belgien und Holland gibt es welche !!


----------



## gerstmichel (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

Na, dann sach doch, ob er nach Gimnich fahren muss, oder er nach Maastricht, Heerlen...

Das is ja nun man nicht weit auseinander...

Gruss,
Michael (der ursprünglich aus Merkstein kommt)


----------



## Ando (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

Hi,

danke für die Antworten.
Roermond/Venlo war auch nur mein Vorschlag an ihn. Da hat er sich die fließenden Gewässer angesehen und das war ihm nicht sauber genug. Ein See wäre ihm lieber.

"Wir" sind da völlig offen, wenn Richtung Aachen/Belgien besser ist, dann bitte ich um Vorschläge, damit ich ihn mit seinem Navi-System losschicken kann. Fahren kann er zum Glück alleine ))). Uff... ich bin froh, wenn der Tag rum ist.

Liebe Grüße
Andolinchen


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*



			
				Ando schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Richtung Aachen/Belgien besser ist, dann bitte ich um Vorschläge, damit ich ihn mit seinem Navi-System losschicken kann.


 
Also hier gibts nen See, oder besser 3 Seen  in Monzen Belgien. Man muß einfach richtung Monzen fahren und dann denn weißen Fischsymbolen folgen.
Aber obs da besser ist kann ich nicht sagen . Da gehe ich zumindesten wenn ich Forellen fangen möchte hin. Weil das kostet nur 8€.
Ansonsten gibts noch die "Lustige Forelle" sind auch 2 Seen, ist in Belgien aber ich kann nicht sagen wie der Ort heißt.
Dann gibts noch in Holland 1 oder 2 Seen in Gulpen. Ich kenn auch noch mehr nur das Problem ist das ich weiß wie ich dahin komme aber nicht wie die Orte heißen. 

Hast du mal die Suchmaschine hier im Board benutzt!!!!!!!

viel erfolg


----------



## Ando (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier gibts nen See, oder besser 3 Seen in Monzen Belgien. Man muß einfach richtung Monzen fahren und dann denn weißen Fischsymbolen folgen.
> Aber obs da besser ist kann ich nicht sagen . Da gehe ich zumindesten wenn ich Forellen fangen möchte hin. Weil das kostet nur 8€.
> Ansonsten gibts noch die "Lustige Forelle" sind auch 2 Seen, ist in Belgien aber ich kann nicht sagen wie der Ort heißt.
> Dann gibts noch in Holland 1 oder 2 Seen in Gulpen. Ich kenn auch noch mehr nur das Problem ist das ich weiß wie ich dahin komme aber nicht wie die Orte heißen.
> ...



Hi,

das Problem mit der Suchmaschine ist, dass ich nicht wirklich weiß, was ich eingeben soll. Wenn ich Forelle eingebe, dann bekomme ich bestimmt tausende von threads angezeigt...

Kann man in Belgien auch ohne Schein angeln bzw. leicht einen beim Rathaus oder so kriegen? Mit Belgien hatte ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt.

LG
A.


----------



## fischkopp (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

Hallo Ando,

Werbung ist zwar wohl nicht erlaubt aber versuche mal

das hier 

nehm aber bitte die deutsche Seite, die holländische läuft nicht richtig.

ich war aber selber noch nicht dort.

tschö

fischkopp


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*



			
				Ando schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> das Problem mit der Suchmaschine ist, dass ich nicht wirklich weiß, was ich eingeben soll. Wenn ich Forelle eingebe, dann bekomme ich bestimmt tausende von threads angezeigt...
> 
> ...


 
Sorry wird so geschrieben "Montzen"!!!!!
Mit Schein in Belgien ist es auch so das man was  braucht von der Post  aber soweit ich weiß nicht an Forellenseen!!! Ohne Gewehr


----------



## Rotauge (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

Wenn es nicht unbedingt Holland sein muss, in der Nähe von Kempen und zwar in Wachtendonk gibt es den Forellenhof Heyer. Wenn du weitere Tips brauchst im Krefelder Raum, z.B. Krickenbecker Seen oder im Bereich Nettetal melde dich bitte bei mir.


----------



## Ando (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*



			
				fischkopp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ando,
> 
> Werbung ist zwar wohl nicht erlaubt aber versuche mal
> 
> ...



Hallo Fischkopp,

das war keine Werbung, sondern eine riesige Hilfe!!!#6

Damit sollte ich meinen Chef nun gut auf den Weg bringen, damit ist sein Sonntagsausflug gesichert. 

Die anderen Ideen verfolgen wir auch weiter, es ist ja gut, Abwechslung zu haben. Wenn noch jemanden etwas einfällt, dann nur her damit, Dankbarkeit sei Euch gewiß.

Ein RIEEEEEESEN Kompliment an alle, die hier aktiv sind, ich hätte nie gedacht, so schnell so gute Antworten zu bekommen. Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende Euch allen. Petri Heil!

LG
A.


----------



## Ando (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nicht unbedingt Holland sein muss, in der Nähe von Kempen und zwar in Wachtendonk gibt es den Forellenhof Heyer. Wenn du weitere Tips brauchst im Krefelder Raum, z.B. Krickenbecker Seen oder im Bereich Nettetal melde dich bitte bei mir.



Hallo Rotauge,

den Forellenhof Heyer hat mir auch schon jemand hier genannt, den schauen wir uns auch an. Das Problem ist aber leider der fehlende Angelschein, in Japan vorhanden und viel Erfahrung auch, aber eben das deutsche Formular nicht... Wenn du jedoch noch einen See oder Verein weißt, wo der nicht verlangt wird (vielleicht gegen einen Obolus...), dann freuen wir uns über weitere Vorschläge.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank
Andolinchen.


----------



## Ando (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry wird so geschrieben "Montzen"!!!!!
> Mit Schein in Belgien ist es auch so das man was braucht von der Post aber soweit ich weiß nicht an Forellenseen!!! Ohne Gewehr



Danke Siff-Cop,
ich werde mich da auch dranhängen und mich weiter informieren. Mit der richtigen Schreibweise #6 werde ich das sicher nun auch finden.
Viele Grüße
A.


----------



## super-seven (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

Hi!


Habe hier gelesen das in Montzen (Belgien) ein Forellensee sein soll.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welche Papiere mal in Belgien braucht um dort zu angeln???
Kann man die auch bei der Post kaufen wie in Holland, oder muß man dort einen Angelschein machen???

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten

Frank


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

Hey Super Seven


willkommen on Board!!!!!!!!!!

hast ne PN zu deine fragen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mckallup (20. September 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

hallo!
war schonmal jemand im _*forellenhof heyer*_ angeln?
würde mich interessieren, wie es dort so ist, und ob es sich lohnt!!
danke und freundlichen gruß
markus


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

Hallo Markus
Wo is en der _forellenhof heyer ?_
_Also welcher Ort?_


----------



## Lachsy (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Markus
> Wo is en der _forellenhof heyer ?_
> _Also welcher Ort?_



in wachtendonk, von der Autobahn richtung venlo zu sehn

mfg Lachsy


----------



## mckallup (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

hallo!
der see befindet sich in wachtendonk!
ist in der nähe von venlo!


----------



## mckallup (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> in wachtendonk, von der Autobahn richtung venlo zu sehn
> 
> mfg Lachsy


hallo du scheinst ihn ja zu kennen!#6
lohnt es sich dahin zu gehen?
gruß markus


----------



## Lachsy (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

ich mag den see nicht, hat aber andere Gründe 

mein männe war vor kurzem da, am grossen teich, magere ausbeute . Sollen sehr tief stehn die forellen bei 5 meter. vor kopf seite soll gut sein. Wenn du da hinfährst fahre Zeitig, es stehen sogar mittwochs reichlich autos vor der Tür die zum angeln wollen. und dann sind die besten plätze weg. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## germagil (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

Ich war schon mal in Wachtendonk bei Heyer ist  wirklich tagesabhängig was passiert wir haben schon lange Nächte ohne nur einen kleinen wackler da verbracht aber war lustig Preise ca. 15 € über Tag oder für die Nacht ist  Durchschnitt aber recht locker da.


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. September 2005)

*AW: Angelsee in Roermond oder nahe der D Grenze*

Hallo gehe doch mal in die Gewässersuche nach Postleitzahl und gib Raum 4,oder 5 ein.

Oben bei Wegberg Mönchengladbach und Umgebung soll es mehrere gute Löcher geben!
Gruß Dirk.


----------



## aixa (23. Oktober 2006)

*Frage zum montzen forellenteich*

Hi 
Hab da ne frage und zwar wollt ich die tage nach montzen s.o.
war schon 2 mal im jahr jetzt da dort halberfolgreich mit power bait (2 Forellen)
ud mit Garnelen gar nichts so jetzt wollt ich ma hören was ihr so für alternativköder habt die erfolg versprechen???!!!???:c#q





Gruss an de oecher un an de alemannia


----------

